# Bolting Lathe to floor.



## Kerry Weeks (Sep 30, 2017)

I am curious, 
How many of us turners actually bolt there lathes to the floor.
I have a 3520 b and I got tired of dancing with it so I anchored it to the floor today using 1/2 in bolts. 
I often turn weird shaped shaped wood so balancing is usually not doable.

Kerry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 30, 2017)

Kerry Weeks said:


> I am curious,
> How many of us turners actually bolt there lathes to the floor.
> I have a 3520 b and I got tired of dancing with it so I anchored it to the floor today using 1/2 in bolts.
> I often turn weird shaped shaped wood so balancing is usually not doable.
> ...



I rearrange occasionally so I probably won't ever bolt it down, Did you try adding a weight box to it? I can put 300 pounds of weight in the tube of my Oneway and it won't hardly move at all.


----------



## Kerry Weeks (Sep 30, 2017)

I thought about that but decided against it. to me it feels weird having stuff under my lathe. feel like I'm gonna kick somthing lol


----------



## DKMD (Sep 30, 2017)

I’ve got the same lathe, but I haven’t felt the need to weigh or bolt it down. I’ll bet it makes a big difference for you though.


----------



## Kerry Weeks (Sep 30, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I’ve got the same lathe, but I haven’t felt the need to weigh or bolt it down. I’ll bet it makes a big difference for you though.


I'll let ya know in a day or so. Have to finish up some other stuff before getting on it.


----------



## TimR (Sep 30, 2017)

Also a 3520b here. Have a shelf under mine with about 200 lbs of sand. I was on a wood floor for past 8 yrs, but concrete now. Found the concrete much more sensitive to minor differences in how much load each foot takes.
Give one end a good yank back and forth, and if ANY movement, be sure to shim under the loose foot. Credit cards that you are trying not to use are a good shim, as is the tough plastic used for tamper proof packaging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2017)

Let us know how it works, makes sense.... I havent had too big of problem with mine walking, but sometimes......


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 30, 2017)

My Oneway, I use hockey pucks with a hole drilled in the middle and a short bolt down into the puck at each foot. They absorb some vibration and also help keep any vibration from being transferred to the floor and making stuff fall off the shelves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks (Sep 30, 2017)

I love things like this. Lopsided winged bowl from black walnut. and things like this are why I bolted it down. 
This wood and I were doing the jitterbug last week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Smitty (Sep 30, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> My Oneway, I use hockey pucks with a hole drilled in the middle and a short bolt down into the puck at each foot. They absorb some vibration and also help keep any vibration from being transferred to the floor and making stuff fall off the shelves.



Hockey pucks and Oneway. Is that a Canadian thing? All kidding aside, I also use hockey pucks for feet for my lathe stand. I made mine so that they are adjustable for leveling purposes.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 30, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Hockey pucks and Oneway. Is that a Canadian thing? All kidding aside, I also use hockey pucks for feet for my lathe stand. I made mine so that they are adjustable for leveling purposes.



Keep picking on me and I'll wap you with my tuque.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Keep picking on me and I'll wap you with my tuque.



Is that anything like a cow patty???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 30, 2017)

Tony said:


> Is that anything like a cow patty???



Um, I've never put a cow patty on my head.... So probably not.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Um, I've never put a cow patty on my head.... So probably not.


Here ya go- give it a try!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kerry Weeks (Oct 1, 2017)

Not a cow pattie , but Norfolk island pine does make a good hat

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 1, 2017)

You need to bolt your lathe to the floor for the kind of turning you do. Most folk shouldn't need to. Adding weight will help but bolting down is strongest option.


----------

